# How many members bought Pet Agree



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Did it work for you?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I got the Petsafe ultrasonic remote trainer which does the exact same thing. I got it yesterday and tried it on several barking episodes today. He did not stop, so I think that I will order the PetAgree right away to see if it's ultrasonic noise will work better.
Gina


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought it and have have some success. One thing for sure, after a few uses they both run at the sight of anything bright blue colored.
Dana


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes and yes!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, I ordered it, but haven't received it yet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Same as Sheri


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe it is working, used it 4 times and the barking has almost stopped. Smarty does look at me when I say Quiet.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I literally just ordered it about 5 minutes ago due to Duncan's barking and whining tantruum this morning....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Yes and yes!!!


Yes, yes and no. I bought it. It works on one (the plant snatcher) and not the other (the barker).


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Same as Sheri and Amanda.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

No but I have told friends about it and they ordered. They swear by it


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm goin to keep an eye on this thread. I need a miracle! We just recently tried out this ultrasonic device, not sure of the brand as I didn't order it. It seemed to work great in the beginning but lost its effectiveness. It was pretty sensitive to noise as it would go off when I was doing dishes from across the room (10-15 ft away). Which is impressive considering the last ultrasonic device they could bark right in front of it and it wouldn't go off. :frusty: Plus, the majority of the time you had to hold the button yourself in order for it to work when the stupid thing is supposed to go off by itself! Ugh.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

sweater32 said:


> Did it work for you?


Yes, even better than I expected


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Jan, had you tried other ultrasonic devices befor this one?


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Still waiting for ours to come!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I ordered one and have not had a chance to use it outside as it has rained non-stop since we got home from a trip. I want to use it to keep Jackson from fence guarding. Will let you know how it does.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Still waiting for ours to come also.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

marb42 said:


> I got the Petsafe ultrasonic remote trainer which does the exact same thing. I got it yesterday and tried it on several barking episodes today. He did not stop, so I think that I will order the PetAgree right away to see if it's ultrasonic noise will work better.
> Gina


Gina I looked up to see the KHz on each one and the Pet Agree is 5 KHz higher. At least on the info I could find.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

sweater32 said:


> Gina I looked up to see the KHz on each one and the Pet Agree is 5 KHz higher. At least on the info I could find.


Thank you!!! You are a saint!!! I already ordered it, and it shipped today. I can't wait!
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I did and it works very well so far. Kubrick listens to me very well now when he starts barking at the TV!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Pet Agree*

Received ours two days ago but no opportunity to use it yet. Raining like crazy here for days so no one is out jogging or walking dogs. Can't believe I can't wait to see if it works. Keeping it with me at all times because we are in a split level. With my luck it would be on level one when they are on level four barking like crazy.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am going to have to get it. My DD's little girl Dachsie is a barker and drives us crazy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ordered it and waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It came and it is wonderful. We did the doorbell game. We hit the doorbell and the dogs have a spot they should know they aren't allowed to pass and they need to be quiet. Ofcourse, they get excited and forget this especially if someone knocks too. Well it stopped them dead in their tracks. It took twice and 5 mins later the third time, they all ran to the area and stopped and I even had a few sits!!!

I am not sure how to use it for barking if only one dog is barking though. I think I will try and use it individually like put 2 dogs upstairs and work Belle with it downstairs.

P.S. We also got a the snake hide a toy and they are thrilled with that too


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I did - haven't received it yet! But can't wait!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> Jan, had you tried other ultrasonic devices befor this one?


Do you count the one that they had years ago for pests in the house? (that didn't work by the way)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I might purchase another...stereo dual barker zapper. Maybe Evye will respond to that.

Seriously, I am wondering if I need to have her hearing tested.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I ordered it. It arrived 2 days ago and it is working well for stopping the barking.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Renee, you'll learn more about everyone's experience with the Pet Agree in this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8817 where we all go into detail about it. 

I have it. I use it and yes, it works - about 80% of the time. So far.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't believe how well this has worked. Olie and Itsy are 90% better. We probably only used it 3 times, maybe 4.

Danak


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Got mine last night, but haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Got mine last night, but haven't had a chance to use it yet.


Ring the doorbell


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> I did - haven't received it yet! But can't wait!


Arrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh you mean Austin isn't the perfect sweetheart who never does anything wrong? Ha, send him to Bandit....she'll fix him up fast.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Ring the doorbell


Jan, ha! But, Tucker doesn't bark. My problem with him is when someone comes over and he gets so excited he jumps on them, or if he's on leash he lunges at them at the end of the leash. He is well behaved for me, so I can't set him up...have to wait for someone else to participate.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

A dog that doesn't bark at the doorbell? I can send you one of mine to 'cure' him of that ound:
If you hold food he really loves will he jump on your leg?


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got mine and it is truly a "miracle"...my pups do not bark after using it just once!! I just have to hold my hand up like I am holding the Pet Agree and they stop whatever they are doing.....best thing since "sliced bread" !!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine has got to be broken !!! :Cry:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Finally was able to use my new PA yesterday out in the yard. I had it clipped on my pants out in the garden, and when Jackson started his run to the neighbor's fence to bark at their dogs, presto, I pushed the button and Jackson went crazy running around trying to figure out where the sound came from. He barked two more times yesterday afternoon, and it worked all three times. The last time was kind of pitiful . . . he came running up to my DH like he wanted to be picked up. BUT, it did work like a charm! :tea: 

He sat in the grass the rest of the afternoon as if he were scared . . . I'm a little concerned that too much of this could affect his wonderful outgoing personality, so I am going to be picky about when to use it. I did not use it when my FIL drove up and both dogs started doing the watchdog bark. We had a dinner guest last night who does not like dogs, and I used it once again when Jackson did his normal going crazy to meet and greet. He immediately stopped and was good as gold the rest of the night until late in the evening. He very carefully crept up to her and rested he head on her chair . . . it was adorable. When he got no attention from her, he went to the other side and tried a couple of licks which, of course, she didn't like, so then he gave up. She did at least once mention that he was a cute dog . . . and what breed is he again? 99% of the people who visit love him, but it's nice to have this PA to use for that other 1%. It will be interesting today to see if he remembers it from yesterday.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> A dog that doesn't bark at the doorbell? I can send you one of mine to 'cure' him of that ound:
> If you hold food he really loves will he jump on your leg?


Hi, Jan,...ummmm, no thanks, I think I'll pass on borrowing one of yours that barks! :biggrin1:

I was as careful as can be about not allowing/encouraging barking when he was little, as well as screening the tendency of his breeder's pack to bark/not bark. I'd get migraines; I've always been able to get the message across with all of my dogs that I don't like barking. Not sure how, but I'm thankful. Tucker will give a single or two bark at a stranger, especially men or older teenagers, walking behind my 3' fence backing the walking path in the back yard, but I like that.

No, he won't jump up on me no matter what...when I get home he waits for me to put down my stuff and then greet him--he runs to me and rolls over for his tummy rubs and wiggles. He's a doll, and he's so good! But, he thinks everyone else is fair game! (I'm single in the house with him and the cat.)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just ordered it. Bella is out of control! I hope it works. I've tried some other devices and they worked with her, so I hope this one does too. 

FYI. The other devices were the citronella collar and a ultrasonic sound device. The citronella would stop spraying at times. It would be spraying her till it ran out! I felt so bad for her, I guess it got jammed. The other one I didn't like because every noise would set it off.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I got it about 10 days ago and I've had limited success with it. If I catch her just before she starts barking, she does pretty well but if she's already started, I may as well forget it. I can't say that I'd recommend it to anyone. I think I would've had the same luck with just my voice command. :frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I posted my experience earlier on one of the other threads. I'm pleased thus far...:thumb:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=264071&highlight=barking#post264071


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I got mine today, not so much for Jammies, but for our sheltie...who barks at grass growing! It works like a charm! She barked, I pushed the button for about 2 seconds and I said "hush" and she stopped barking! Now, when she runs to the window to watch people walk down the street, right away I say "hush" and she stops! I think I got my money's worth and should send it back now! JK~ :yo:*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news, Debbie!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've just loaned mine to my neighbor who has a schnauzer that barks when anyone comes within his vision through his window...or comes to the door...or a cat walks by the back...we'll see how it works. This neighbor isn't training savvy, so we'll see what happens. The dog sure hears it and stopped for a moment, though!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to retract who it works for also as it wore off quickly. Dash and Dora immediately stop what they are doing. Isabelle did as well but it has now turned into a game for her. She runs in circles and barks now and wants you to chase her.... ugh! I got it out tonight as the neighbors had people over working and Belle was nuts... And I put Dash and Dora away so they wouldn't have to get it and Belle did the RLH freak out and then barked more as I zapped her and ran around and thought it was a game.

UGH...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry Amanda but that image made me laugh!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sorry Amanda but that image made me laugh!!!


Me too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sorry Amanda but that image made me laugh!!!


Me too....so sorry but misery loves company. It's a game with Evye too. She sees the "blue thing" and wonders who is going to have the last laugh. It isn't me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can laugh because it stops Scooter in his tracks but Murphy just keeps going. The dog is deaf unless I mention some sort of food.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it has worked amazingly on both my boys... On Cash too good...he was not him self for 2 days... but we have not had to use it in a week...just the words we used with it... Jasper has been so much better on walks too. I wonder if it's the real power is giving the owner a tool to feel in control and confident. I actually witnessed a different more relaxed DH walk Jasper since he's had it. DH is not tensing when he sees a car because he is expecting Jas to freak so Jas doesn't freak. I know with me, my "leave it's" have been a lot less stern and frustrated because I figure I don't want to frighten them like the blue box and don't have to work as hard because the blue box does it for me... and it seems the gentler "leave it" works much better...than the fed up LEAVE IT!

So maybe the PA just empowers you!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to confess that I've had it for one week and have been too chicken to try it. I am afraid it will scare Cali, who's kind of timid.

I'm going to make myself try it tomorrow, because we are having weekend guests and they aren't dog lovers and won't appreciate the barking and jumping.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nan, if Cali is timid... can you do it from another room? I hated how Cash reacted...and would hate to see Cali react that way too. He was fearful for two days. My DH was really close to him when he used it though. We have stopped using it for both dogs because of Cash's reaction and only use it on walks with Jasper if we are alone with him or with Jasper for the Mail if I can keep Cash in another room.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Missy,
Thanks for the tip.
I'll gate them in the kitchen and use it from the front door area. Maybe it won't scare Cali too much. 
I remembered what you wrote about how it affected Cash and that is what made me re-consider using it at all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sorry Amanda but that image made me laugh!!!


Sorry, but me too. I can just picture that. ound: But since my daughter has moved in with her two dogs, mine have regressed a bit with barking. I used to be able to quiet them pretty quickly. But the other two just egg them on and haven't really been trained that well.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I just bought one and it arrived. It really startles the boys when they bark and then they are quiet. Heath's eyes get big but they don't seem traumatized by it. So far so good.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I can laugh because it stops Scooter in his tracks but Murphy just keeps going. The dog is deaf unless I mention some sort of food.


I guess it just works well on some dogs and not on others. I can say that after a week now, it definitely doesn't work on Marble. I have now tried to brands and can press it 20 times in 2 minutes during a barking fit, and he won't care the least. And like Murphy, I know he's not deaf, because he responds to many verbal cues like "do you want a good-boy treat." I am so glad that many of you have had success. 
Gina


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I exchanged email with the Pet Agree folks and they sent me one free of charge to try out with Pepper, our little deaf Hav. He actually can hear it! slightly. If he's asleep, no dice. But if he's awake and not looking at me, he now turns to look at me when I activate it. I'm heavily rewarding that but don't think it's really going to be useful in the long run since he only hears it if I'm within a few feet of him, not around a corner, etc. At that distance my 'double foot stomp' cue works as well and my foot is always available . We'll play with it for a while, but may end up passing it on to my trainer friends to work with. 
Btw - I've been super impressed with the PetAgree folks. They response quickly to email, were frank about not knowing if it would work, offered to simply send me a unit free to try and keep, just asked for feedback. And they've been very supportive/informative as we tried things.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

If Pepper is Deaf you can teach him sign. My DD's ex was deaf and lived with us for 3 years he taught Hobbes many signs cookie and sit being his favorites. You can also teach him to look at you by flashing the lights. The foot stomp is a vibration on the floor thing.

Can PA be used for any other bad behavior?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

the pet agrees works on our nearly deaf Jack Russel who also barks at anything. Smarty knows when I do and do not have it with me. Poor little Galen just gets to hear it by association with the other two.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

He does know about 20 hand signal commands as well as the foot stomp vibration and light switch flips for come. They are all great solutions. Our challenges are when we're in different rooms or outside. That's where I was hoping the Pet Agree would help.

Since he can't really hear it well enough, I'm trying something else. I just received the vibration collar I ordered. These used to be too big for small dogs, but I found a very light weight one and am so excited to start training with it. If I can successfully train him to accept it as the 'watch me' signal (which includes 'come to where you can see me'), it will be incredibly useful.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laura, I didn't know Pepper had trouble hearing.  brilliant to use the foot stomp and the light cues. I am glad you thought to try the PA though and very glad to hear they are a nice company... the results in our house have eerily positive and fast.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We ordered the Pet-Agree Ultrasonic and have had GREAT success with it. We are using it for barking. Daisy will bark when someones come to the door, but will stop as soon as we say "quiet - that's enough...". We also used it a few nights ago: Daisy sleeps in our room, but apparently wasn't ready to turn in as early as we were and started to bark. I got up and got the Pet Agree, used it when she barked - and she stopped and went into her crate to sleep. Last night the same thing happened, but I DID NOt need to use the Pet Agree. She went to her crate as soon as I said "quiet"... We are very pleased and do recommend the device....:cheer2:


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to say we are still very pleased with the results. Havs are very smart and we only used the Petagree three times for different problems. We now only need to say quiet and they are - go figure. I am going to try it on the dogs up and down the street when I go on my walk. I am so tired of the one neighbor who has two weirhmeraners (sp ?) and a beagle who bark constantly. When they bark the owners run in the house screaming at them and I can hear them hitting the dogs. So sad....... Maybe if I do quiet, push button and good dog they will be better. I still don't understand why people get dogs if they can not handle them and be prepared to train them. 
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sandee said:


> When they bark the owners run in the house screaming at them and I can hear them hitting the dogs. So sad....... Maybe if I do quiet, push button and good dog they will be better. I still don't understand why people get dogs if they can not handle them and be prepared to train them.
> Sandee
> Bella, Tucker and Lukey


OMG! Maybe you should tell them about it, it might help calm their dogs and then they wouldn't be so inclined to hit them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I ordered the Pet Agree and DD called to say it arrived today, and she had to use it. She says we have 3 dogs that look shell shocked, and one who it didn't effect. Kodi jumped in DH's lap. I told her not to use it again until I get home.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Michele, only tap it when you use it. Don't hold the button down. Gee, sorry it happened that way, I think I would not use it anymore today and wait until tomorrow.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the hint. I just ordered it and didn't expect it to arrive so soon and my daughter got to it first. I don't think she read the instructions. I haven't had to use it. When they barked I just told them "no bark" and they stopped. I think I won't try it again for a few days. My poor babies!!!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Ann,
Would love to approach the neighbors and give them the advice but- hate to say this- they are a little scary! I'll carry it in my pocket on next walk- without Tucker- and push it without them knowing it. At least when they see me and the kids coming they will be quiet. They are far enough away that the barking is not annoying to us at other times. My kids are great and don;t bark back. Don't want to traumatize them so only when I am alone. Let you all know if it works.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey (he is getting so big)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good idea Sandee, they won't even know it's you but maybe then the dogs will associate a sound they don't like when they bark at you! Hope it helps!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sandee, it does work on other dogs. :evil: I had to use it on a neighbor's dog last night. We have a woman who lives about a block away, and she always walks her dog, cute little Yorkie (she used to have a Chihuahua). Last night she was with a young girl, too. They thought it was very funny to stand on my front lawn and have the 4 dogs bark at their dog, who was barking back. So I used the Pet Agree, and it worked on all 5 dogs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This is nice to read!! I figured it should work, but fun to picture it! Did you way anything to the neighbor about what you were doing? (What an unpleasant neighbor, if they think that having all of your dogs barking was fun!!)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I noticed our mailman carries one
Good thing he likes Oliver and Comet!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good for you Michele! She was probably wondering what was going on when they all stopped barking at the same time! LOL


----------

